# Wiki Article Suggestions



## dane (5/4/07)

Please post in this thread if you'd like to see a topic covered in the wiki. 

Once there is a need for an article members can create and start adding and editing content on that topic.


----------



## Stuster (5/4/07)

Steve, you can add that in the Links section.


----------



## Brewtus (5/4/07)

The art of bottling could be covered. The pros and cons of glass, PET, long necks and stubbies, how to seal champagne bottles, cleaning, storing, capping, priming. There is a bit to cover.


----------



## blackbock (6/4/07)

I thought about starting one on identifying beer infections/defects etc. but had trouble finding images of *positively identified* bacterial evidence. I know there are loads of pictures of funky, chunky-looking wort, but usually they are accompanied by disputes between members about exactly which culprit is to blame. :unsure: 

Still, this would be a worthwhile topic, as there doesn't seem to be much out there in that vein...


----------



## winkle (7/4/07)

blackbock said:


> I thought about starting one on identifying beer infections/defects etc. but had trouble finding images of *positively identified* bacterial evidence. I know there are loads of pictures of funky, chunky-looking wort, but usually they are accompanied by disputes between members about exactly which culprit is to blame. :unsure:
> 
> Still, this would be a worthwhile topic, as there doesn't seem to be much out there in that vein...



A 'know your defects' guide would be handy - tastes, smells ,descriptions that sort of thing


----------



## tangent (7/4/07)

that's a good idea
common problems and how to identify it


----------



## discoloop (7/4/07)

A list of kits with their IBU's would be handy...


----------



## Brewtus (8/4/07)

discoloop said:


> A list of kits with their IBU's would be handy...


Some of them are in the toucan brew wiki thread


----------



## Brewtus (4/5/07)

Cultivating Yeast. This could cover getting it from interesting bought beers, nutrients, how to increase to amount of yeast etc.


----------



## Brewtus (6/5/07)

What about advise on when to bottle? How to tell when you are ready, hydro readings, time lapse, the look of the surface etc.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/5/07)

Those stout experts out there- perhaps something on tips for making a stout, info on making oatmeal stout, etc etc


----------



## blackbock (18/5/07)

A guide to modifiying water chemistry:- What effect adding various salts/chemicals to your water can have on brewing results.

I'm thinking of this right now, because I want to brew a Dortmunder and want to know how to add sulphates to my water!


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/5/07)

blackbock,

Make sure you remember that sulphates vary grately dependant on their molecular make up. And in high concentrations can be dangerous to you brew.

On that note I would love to read any info on this topic.

Pok


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/07)

For those botanists out there- an article on how to look after hop plants would be fantastic


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/6/07)

Might also be worth having a section of photos of the brewing process for

Kits 
Extracts
Partials and
AG's

Just so people can pictorially get their head around the next step up

It'd also be quiet interesting to see exactly what methods / equipment / practices ppl are employing out there in forum land

Cheers


----------



## deebee (14/6/07)

I would like a wiki topic on grain characteristics. An article has alredy been started on grain specs, but I would like to see an exhaustive article on the characteristics of different base malts and specialty grains: flavours, colours, typical style useages, substitutes, any problems such as attenuation or diastatic power or potential to stick a sparge, and just a general commentary on brewers' reactions to different grains.


----------



## brettprevans (5/7/07)

wiki suggestion (I dont think its been suggested before as a wiki topic)

Thread on best brewing guides/books. Either complied by vote of AHB members or by admin.
Could cover Top 5:
- Overall
- AG
- K&K/extract

and most importantly, where to buy them in Australia.


----------



## ohitsbrad (5/7/07)

An article on cooling (incl no-chilling) would be good.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/10/07)

How about something about labels- programs to use, what to print them on, how to stick to bottles etc etc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (14/10/07)

peas_and_corn said:


> How about something about labels- programs to use, what to print them on, how to stick to bottles etc etc



What's wrong with the masking tape and felt tip pen?  

In all seriousness, common graphic art programs are Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop.

Print on paper with an adhesive backing which you can get from office works or newsagents etc. However they can run when they get wet.


----------



## mika (14/10/07)

While the topic is open, why do we have two homebrew abbreviation wiki's ? Surely at least one is redundant, or the two should be merged.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/10/07)

Actually, that's a good point. They both cover the same words- although they aren't identical.


----------



## Simon W (18/10/07)

Haha classic, I never even knew they existed!
Have been adding new stuff to the original thread, duh. ROFL

I'm new to wiki's(editing), will look into fixing the embedded links that got stripped.

I guess one is purely for acronyms, and the other for anything...?


----------



## Rocket_fuel (22/10/07)

Just a thought but how about a basic run down of how to advance your brewing from simple K&K brewing to full extract to partial to full blown ag? With steps on each advancement and a small run down on what you can accomplish and different ingredients you can use in each different form of brewing? Maybe even a run down of the equipment you will need to start brewing each proccess? Like i said just a though but im sure theres room for improvement!!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/8/08)

deebee said:


> I would like a wiki topic on grain characteristics. An article has alredy been started on grain specs, but I would like to see an exhaustive article on the characteristics of different base malts and specialty grains: flavours, colours, typical style useages, substitutes, any problems such as attenuation or diastatic power or potential to stick a sparge, and just a general commentary on brewers' reactions to different grains.



I certainly would like something like this. While I have a general idea on what the different grains add to my beer, there are times when I'm not 100% sure why a recipe has a certain grain in it and not another. Hmm...


----------



## manticle (25/5/09)

Growing your own hops (including)

Soil types
step by step planting process
fertilisers
Garden position
Watering
removing rhizomes
Harvesting and drying flowers.


----------



## Bizier (25/5/09)

manticle said:


> Growing your own hops (including)
> 
> Soil types
> step by step planting process
> ...




I am happy to start this if others will add to it.


----------



## manticle (25/5/09)

Great. I'll contribute in a year or so when I get my first harvest (possibly too late)??


----------

